# Cheats cuisine



## Harry Cobean (May 31, 2012)

last night i made "cheats" cozze in tortiera con patate(baked mussels & potatoes).the recipe calls for fresh mussels & uses the reserved cooking liquor.didn't have any mussels so used frozen half shell green lipped mussels from costco & knorr stock pot fish stock(also well liked by bro bolas) zizzed up with a drop of thai fish sauce.was rather good!
what's your fav "cheats" dish.
apologies margi,i know this one's from your neck of the woods!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Harry,

Cozze ... I adore fresh shellfish and especially Mussels in White Wine ... 

Harry,

In Spain & Portugal, fresh shellfish, mussels, lobster, crevettes, crab are in season from November through March ...  

Thus, during May, June, July and August it is Squid & Calamari Season and White Langostinos = Prawns from Cádiz & Portugal ... 

And also, sardines ... Sardines are one of the few fish, I am not fond of at all. 

Also, in Italia and Andalusia, Spain:  Swordfish is in season now ... and a very local variety called pescadilla, which is from the hake family of flaky white white fish and it is prepared in adobo marinade and then grilled in Evoo or dredged in Chickpea flour & egg in  Cádiz for centuries and sautéed in Evoo ...

Have lovely wkend.
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 2, 2012)

If by "cheats", you mean subbing for a main ingredient, Dishes like hamburger stroganoff comes to mind. I also really like the sloppy joe recipe from Aaron on Food Network, but I'll be danged if I use beef tenderloin in it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Harry,

Cheater Cuisine ... do you mean a frozen Italian brand Pizza Dough for example ? 

Once in a blue moon, during the laboral week, I may throw one of these frozen Italian pizzas ( caprese with the doctored fresh ingredients ) into the oven for myself only  ... 

Heaven forbid, for the Vet, Filippo !   

Kind regards.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll own up to only two confessions,although there are probably more.

1)  I use jarred tomato sauce and spiff it up with ground beef, sausage/ mushrooms /  herbs and spices/ garlic/ onions/ maybe some other vegetables INCLUDING perhaps more tomatoes.    Which is silly.  Because by the time I get done adding all of this, I might as well have started with plain tomatoes and if I think starting with a jar of sauce cuts down on cooking time,  sometimes it doesn't if giving it a slow simmer.  

2)  I  buy already cooked smoked pulled pork from a local BBQ Take out.  I justify this ( weak rationalization) because I Like their smoked meats.   It's easier than sitting around watching myself cook a pork shoulder too fast even if trying to keep the coals low temp.  I make too much, and it gets freezer burned before I remember to use it all up.  They sell theirs by the pound and I don't think they are too accurate with their scale.   I think I got 10 good size sandwiches the last time I bought a pound.  I have them put the sauce on the side in little containers (extra hot Carolina vinegar style and use it for something else).  Besides pulled pork sandwiches, I like to make Carnitas and in fried rice dishes.   And I like their full smoke flavor that doesn't overpower the meat itself.  Finally, I am a fair-weather griller.  But last winter was mild, and I did fire up the grill at least once per month for something.  About as many times as I probably bought a package of pulled pork.  Haven't been there since early spring, but I can see this pattern repeat itself.  

But the Real Cheater in this, is that sometimes I inadvertantly accidentally but not reluctantly come away with a full rack of ribs too. Now, those, I can and do make just as well at home at a much lower cost.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 2, 2012)

CraigC said:


> If by "cheats", you mean subbing for a main ingredient, Dishes like hamburger stroganoff comes to mind. I also really like the sloppy joe recipe from Aaron on Food Network, but I'll be danged if I use beef tenderloin in it.





Margi Cintrano said:


> Harry,
> 
> Cheater Cuisine ... do you mean a frozen Italian brand Pizza Dough for example ?
> 
> ...


hmmmm....kind of,but more like using a convenience version of the "proper" ingredient.like in my mussel dish it requires fresh mussels,the reserved cooking liquor & ciabbata breadcumbs.i used frozen green lipped mussels,fish stock pot & marks & spencers fresh breadcrumbs.delia smith published a beaut of a book a few years ago called "how to cheat at cooking".that's where i discovered,amongst other nifty cheats, canned eazy onions.all that's in the can is chopped/fried spanish onions in olive oil....sometimes life's to short for peeling,chopping & frying,& at less than $1 a can what the heck!!


----------



## didiod (Jun 6, 2012)

I use a lot of various jars and packets. Chicken Tonight sauces are really good. The Spanish Chicken one is great for any sort of sauce that needs a tomato base. I do always enhance these cheats by adding peppers, onions etc. 

Canned condensed cream of chicken and mushroom soup is nice to make a quick chicken a la king. Just add milk to thin. 

I also use frozen mixed peppers to save a lot of chopping when recipes need lots of those. 

Various brands of microwave rices are a staple in my pantry. 

Bisto cheese granules oh so much easier than standing and stirring butter and flour and sometimes having to sieve the lumps. 

When even all of the above are too much like hard workat times -  M&S do some great ready made meals !


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 6, 2012)

I add Cream Cheese to almost anything needing to be creamy.  Add some spices and voila, a cream sauce.  
LOL!


----------

